# Cleaner required



## DTM61 (6 Feb 2021)

Hi all, 

I'm wanting something to help me to keep algae at bay. So far I have nothing. 

The tank is only 35 litres and very soft water with pH <6/6.5. It sounds like otocinclus need to be in a group which my tank is too small for and shrimp / snails will suffer with the ph. That said I have two of ten rcs still alive and they seem to be doing well, they've certainly grown a lot. 

I was thinking perhaps one nerite snail may be enough? Maybe try one amano or some crystals / bee shrimp? I really don't want to change the water parameters now, the plants and fish I have seem very happy, but I would like to give something else a home if it would also be happy here. 

Thoughts appreciated, 
Dan


----------



## Courtneybst (6 Feb 2021)

What kind of algae are you up against?


Expert at nothing, dab hand at many.


----------



## dw1305 (6 Feb 2021)

Hi all, 


DTM61 said:


> I was thinking perhaps one nerite snail may be enough?


I think they might struggle in your water. You could try <"Red Ramshorn snails">, they are the snail I have that survives in the softest water, although they never get very big and always have pale shells with shell attrition.

_<"Asellus"> _would be another option.

cheers Darrel


----------



## PARAGUAY (6 Feb 2021)

There should be a shrimp what would do for your water. Crystal reds? But you may have to add supplementsvto the water.


----------



## DTM61 (7 Feb 2021)

Thanks for the replies. 

I'll have a look into red ramshorn snails, Darrell. However I don't think the missus would appreciate Asellus even if they were doing a fantastic job! 

It's just a bit of filamentous algae and some bba, nothing too bad but a potential food source for something all the same.


----------



## dw1305 (7 Feb 2021)

Hi all,


DTM61 said:


> I don't think the missus would appreciate Asellus even if they were doing a fantastic job!


Yes, they do have some <"aesthetic issues">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## Simmo (7 Feb 2021)

I have the same pH and v.soft water and have bladder snails that came in on plants apparently doing ok


----------

